# Межпозвонковая грыжа. Боли в ноге (прострелы)



## Юлия Кузина (6 Июл 2014)

Добрый день, Уважаемые доктора!
Помогите, пожалуйста, моему мужу. В течение месяца сильные прострелы в правой ноге. 
История болезни здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/xz-articles/59/
Буду благодарна за все консультации и советы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2014)

Юлия Кузина написал(а):


> Добрый день, Уважаемые доктора!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, моему мужу. В течение месяца сильные прострелы в правой ноге.
> История болезни здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/xz-articles/59/
> Буду благодарна за все консультации и советы.


Показаний к неотложной операции нет.
Показания к операции, как быстрому решению проблемы, есть.


----------



## Юлия Кузина (13 Июл 2014)

Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Спасибо Вам большое за ответ. 
Записала к Вам мужа на прием на 15 июля на 18:30.
Очень хочется избежать операции. 
Если Вы сможете ему помочь, буду Вам очень благодарна. 
Спасибо большое)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2014)

Спасибо за доверие.


----------

